

How To get Media Attention For Your Startup - The Hunt for the Hybrid - lorenzroman
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/03/06/how-to-get-media-attention-for-your-startup-the-hunt-for-the-hybrid/
Part 2 of 3 on media coverage. Aim for the hybrid journalist!
======
samnadine
Whisky the way to go! Although this works good when both live in the same
country.

Hybrid journalists are great for general startup media and for investors to
see some media coverage, but the best type of journalist is the one that
writes about your sector in sites where your customers are.

------
wkneepkens
Cool post again Lorenz, looking forward to part three!

